

Generating Spherical Distance Fields from Polygons - ashley
http://experilous.com/1/blog/post/generating-spherical-distance-fields-from-polygons

======
jcl
This reminds me of the GPU technique to generate Voronoi diagrams by rendering
conical geometry... And, sure enough, it looks like someone else already
thought of using cones to generate distance fields:

[http://gamma.cs.unc.edu/DIFI/Sud-EG04-DiFi-
Presentation.pdf](http://gamma.cs.unc.edu/DIFI/Sud-EG04-DiFi-Presentation.pdf)

The technique in the article is similar, but uses brightness and the minimum
blending operator instead of depth -- which has the advantage that you can use
it to generate distance fields over surfaces other than the plane, which is
pretty cool.

